

Don't start group discussions by sharing initial preferences - mhb
http://bps-research-digest.blogspot.com/2010/04/dont-start-group-discussions-by-sharing.html

======
Rust
I've generally attributed this result to simple laziness. Someone else has an
opinion, and if you respect their opinion, you are less likely and less
motivated to apply original thought to the outcome. i.e. someone else has
already solved the problem, why do we have to discuss it?

